# [SOLVED] Lexmark x125 Vista driver?



## Jorge del Cid (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm having problems printing since I recently changed my desktop PC (which came with Windows Vista Home Premium) and plugged in my all-in-one Lexmark x125 printer (originally released to work with Windows XP or 2000). 

Does anyone know if there is a Vista driver available out there for this printer model I can download and update it? If so, where can I find it?

Thanks!


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lexmark x125 Vista driver?*

Lexmark don't have a Vista driver for it. What happens when you try to install the XP drivers? Does it work at all?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x125 Vista driver?*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

If installing on vista windows - then you dont need a driver for it.

If for XP windows go here:
http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi

1. turn on printer
2. turn on pc
3. install driver and software
4. connect USB cable when told to by installation.
5. After installation completes, REBOOT PC before you start using the printer.

Note: For vista window - this is not necessary.


----------



## Jorge del Cid (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x125 Vista driver?*



kev1952 said:


> Lexmark don't have a Vista driver for it. What happens when you try to install the XP drivers? Does it work at all?


Thks Kev.
It doesn't work properly. It gets stuck with any print instruction as if it were line but it takes forever...
but I got some pages printed I don't know how.
It has worked but it is not on line... as it should...


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lexmark x125 Vista driver?*

The problem here is that we are talking about a printer that was never designed to work with Vista and didn't work particularly well with XP. The earlier X series Lexxys were made to a price and the quality was not up to scratch (I know, I've had 2 in my time and they never were satisfactory). Lexmark wanted to make their money from consumables (new carts often cost more than the printer) and it showed in the print results. 

We could probably do a lot of "try this, try that" but, in the end, is it worth the agro and time wasted in trying all this stuff with a better than 75% chance that it won't work? To my way of thinking you would be better to turf the Lexxy and buy a decent Canon or Epson (even though I hate Epsons!). Printers have evolved dramatically since the Lexxy X series and are so cheap now.

Don't get me wrong - I have no problem with helping you to find a solution - I just question the merit in it. :normal:


----------



## Jorge del Cid (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x125 Vista driver?*

Thanks Kev for your interest. I've resolved the problem. For your reference: at lexmark.com website I found a driver for a similar printer the X1250 (instead of the X125 I have) which offer a Windows Vista driver, I downloaded it and executed it, and guess what? It worked!!! Now my old X125 is working as if it were brand new!
Thanks again, and cheers!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x125 Vista driver?*

Great! glad you got it sorted.
You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------

